# clearfork walleye



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Seems like clearfork would be a great lake for walleye and or saugeye.Does anyone know how odnr decides what to stock and where?If there is a suggestion box thats mine.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Charles Mill and Pleasant Hill get saugeye, but CF doesn't; wonder if it has something to do with the fact that CF gets musky...


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

No clue great shad base and yellow perch for forage seems perfect to me


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I sent an email a while back to odnr about how the fishing wasn't all that great at Knox and Kokosing. I addressed several issues and they didn't seem interested. Sent me an email back saying that Knox is central Ohio's premier bass fishing lake and they have no plans of stocking it or Kokosing with anything other than catfish. The email said that they had stocked Kokosing with saugeye in the 80's and fishing reports weren't good enough to continue it. I know a lot of guys who fished the Kokosing river below the lake back then who say it was awesome. I think Clearfork should defineatly get some eyes. Plenty of food for them. When I bowfish at night we see shad a foot long in there. And there are more dink perch than you can shake your ice rod at in there.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Clearfork produces 8 lb LM bass and 30 lb musky. It also has some tremendous catfish in it! IMO it doesn't need saugeye or walleye.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

crittergitter said:


> Clearfork produces 8 lb LM bass and 30 lb musky. It also has some tremendous catfish in it! IMO it doesn't need saugeye or walleye.


But so does alum?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

jray said:


> But so does alum?


Not what he's saying.. hell 10/12/14 lbs wins a whole bass tourny at alum.. clear fork puts up 20 lbs bags


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

jray said:


> But so does alum?


Alum has LM and Musky, but it's not quite the same. Plus, Alum is about 3 to 4 times larger. That's quite a difference. Lastly, Clearfork is a very weedy lake. It's not very conducive to trolling where lures contact the bottom which is a common tactic for catching them at other lakes.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm betting it has something to do with the muskie population, and how they could reduce the success of a saugeye stocking program. 

Also, I wonder if the fact that fish at Clear Fork have VHS is a factor.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

My goodness...almost every body of water in Ohio has saugeye. We don't need every lake stocked with saugeye! Just my opinion but seriously...no need to mess with the very few reservoirs that are currently good bass lakes by introducing a new species that already is the primary focus of Ohios fish management!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't know if this is true or not, but the owner of a local bait shop blames saugeye for what he says is a drop-off in the hellgrammite population in our rivers and streams...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Don't know if this is true or not, but the owner of a local bait shop blames saugeye for what he says is a drop-off in the hellgrammite population in our rivers and streams...


Lol..no..dem bugs stay outta site till they emerge


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> Don't know if this is true or not, but the owner of a local bait shop blames saugeye for what he says is a drop-off in the hellgrammite population in our rivers and streams...


I cannot imagine saugeye doing any more to the population than smallmouth's. Could also be pollution depending on what stream(s) and their geographic location.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

bman said:


> My goodness...almost every body of water in Ohio has saugeye. We don't need every lake stocked with saugeye! Just my opinion but seriously...no need to mess with the very few reservoirs that are currently good bass lakes by introducing a new species that already is the primary focus of Ohios fish management!


I guess i would rather see a population of reproducing walleyes rather than saugeye.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I lived and grew up in Mansfield area. Do not need saugeye or walleye in Clearfork. Plenty to be caught in the other lakes and rivers as well as up grounds around there. Fished clearfork as a young buck till now always was a great bass and muskie lake. Not a big lake and needs to stay as is. The balance of fish is very healthy and needs no new introduction of another species to throw that balance off. I am a eye fanatic but love seeing the monster bass and muskie that Clearfork produces. Just my opinion.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not really saying it NEEDS eyes I'm more playing devils advocate on this one and I would say the reason that alum doesn't give up those numbers is fishing pressure not saugeye. It's probably true however that saugeye are the quickest way to increase a lakes fishing pressure. I do agree with TD that the musky would reduce stocking success as well. I'm just stating that a lake with a good perch and shad base will support good populations of musky eyes and bass. I do believe personally that saugeye compete more with bass than walleye do though. I'm a fisheries biology nut so these questions are fun to discuss. Lots of knowledge in the members here.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

fishslim said:


> I lived and grew up in Mansfield area. Do not need saugeye or walleye in Clearfork. Plenty to be caught in the other lakes and rivers as well as up grounds around there. Fished clearfork as a young buck till now always was a great bass and muskie lake. Not a big lake and needs to stay as is. The balance of fish is very healthy and needs no new introduction of another species to throw that balance off. I am a eye fanatic but love seeing the monster bass and muskie that Clearfork produces. Just my opinion.


Hey Troy - I'm from Mansfield, too. What H.S. did you go to? Or whereabouts did you grow up?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Graduated Mansfield Malabar 79. Went to Ontario for a lot of years as well


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

fishslim said:


> Graduated Mansfield Malabar 79. Went to Ontario for a lot of years as well


Wow, a fellow falcon. Class of 1989. We probably know many of the same people.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't even like the idea of saugeye in clear fork. Plenty of saugeye lakes within a short drive of Lexington.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Walleye were stocked in Clear Fork reservoir back in the 60's. They did not reproduce well in the lake so they stopped stocking them. I am also from Mansfield graduated from Lexington in 93.


----------



## dust1388 (Jun 5, 2014)

I am kind of ashamed asking this because I grew up in Crestline which is right next to Mansfield, but what lakes around there are plentiful with saugeye? I live in Delaware and may be moving back soon is why I am asking. P.s....sorry to hijack this thread.


----------



## David Momeyer (11 mo ago)

laynhardwood said:


> I don't even like the idea of saugeye in clear fork. Plenty of saugeye lakes within a short drive of Lexington.


 Besides Indian lake, what other lakes would you call "Saugeye Lakes"?


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

David Momeyer said:


> Besides Indian lake, what other lakes would you call "Saugeye Lakes"?


Just about any inland lake and many rivers in Ohio, lol! I’m not even kidding. They are in a ton of our lakes and rivers. Alum, OShaughnessy, Rocky Fork, Pleasant Hill, Griggs, Deer Creek, Caesar Creek, Cowan …the list goes on forever. I believe CJ Brown has only walleyes and Hoover has both walleye and saugeye now.


----------



## Downeyfisher28 (Jun 28, 2019)

CF needs Walleye in my opinion. Gravel bottom and plenty of shad, If the musky doesn't hurt the Quality of the Bass, then I'm sure Walleye wouldn't affect them either?


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Downeyfisher28 said:


> CF needs Walleye in my opinion. Gravel bottom and plenty of shad, If the musky doesn't hurt the Quality of the Bass, then I'm sure Walleye wouldn't affect them either?


the lake would support the fish, the anglers that love CF want nothing to do with walleye, sounds like its more about the crowd that comes with walleye, Like others have said, there are plenty of saugeye stocked lakes around, but...not enough walleye stocked lakes.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Clearfork is owned by the City of Mansfield. The water managment guy has decided he needs to dump thousands of dollars worth of chemicals in the lake to reduce algae (really to kill off all the weeds )! That lake has sucked ever since that change occurred about 4 years ago!! Until that changes, I don't care what they put in it! 

I suspect the state will soon stop stocking muskie in it. I would guess they'll move the stocking program to Pleasant Hill or at least I hope they do!!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> Clearfork is owned by the City of Mansfield. The water managment guy has decided he needs to dump thousands of dollars worth of chemicals in the lake to reduce algae (really to kill off all the weeds )! That lake has sucked ever since that change occurred about 4 years ago!! Until that changes, I don't care what they put in it!
> 
> I suspect the state will soon stop stocking muskie in it. I would guess they'll move the stocking program to Pleasant Hill or at least I hope they do!!


I’ve heard about the spraying. Seems so odd-like a big overreaction. That lake used to have nice weeds and it’s my understanding that there are far less now. I’ve only fished it a few times in the spring in 2020 over the past 4 years. The lack of weeds has soured me a bit on the lake. Not so much that current Population of bass is down but more so that without the weeds, the bass population will likely trend downward. From what I’ve gathered from other bass fishermen, it is starting to trend downwards.

hope they discontinue the spraying. I’d love to know more about the “whys” from the City of Mansfield as far as the spraying is concerned. Isn’t it water supply supply lake for the city?


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Being that Clearfork Lake is first and foremost a water supply reservoir they are doing what they have to do to control algae growth in the lake. Killing the weeds in the lake is the by product of killing the algae. They aren't intentionally killing the weeds. If you're looking for someone to blame you can blame the sh_tshow that modern farming has turned into. They've f-ed up the majority of the inland fisheries in the northwest portion of the state. I suppose Clearfork will be the next one to fall.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

In 2020 I sent an email to the city parks department expressing my concerns. He referred me to the water management guy. He explained it is to control the algae. 

Here's the problem with that. They've been seen spraying in March and April. There's NO algae growth during those periods. It is triggered by warm season and extended sun light. Also, last fall I was out there in late October and they were spraying for hours! Again during a cold water period when most plant life is dying back or will in a week or two. I think this was just using it up so the budget for the following year didn't get reduced. 

Aquatic plants will use the available nutrient supply. When there are LESS aquatic plants there are way more available nutrients in the water! Therefore, they will have a LOT MORE algae! I am not a water management specialist, but I know bs when I hear it!!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> In 2020 I sent an email to the city parks department expressing my concerns. He referred me to the water management guy. He explained it is to control the algae.
> 
> Here's the problem with that. They've been seen spraying in March and April. There's NO algae growth during those periods. It is triggered by warm season and extended sun light. Also, last fall I was out there in late October and they were spraying for hours! Again during a cold water period when most plant life is dying back or will in a week or two. I think this was just using it up so the budget for the following year didn't get reduced.
> 
> Aquatic plants will use the available nutrient supply. When there are LESS aquatic plants there are way more available nutrients in the water! Therefore, they will have a LOT MORE algae! I am not a water management specialist, but I know bs when I hear it!!


So true. Kill the aquatic vegetation, and you’ll definitely have more algae. So strange that the city would allow misapplication of the algaecide like that. Super disappointing.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

crittergitter said:


> In 2020 I sent an email to the city parks department expressing my concerns. He referred me to the water management guy. He explained it is to control the algae.
> 
> Here's the problem with that. They've been seen spraying in March and April. There's NO algae growth during those periods. It is triggered by warm season and extended sun light. Also, last fall I was out there in late October and they were spraying for hours! Again during a cold water period when most plant life is dying back or will in a week or two. I think this was just using it up so the budget for the following year didn't get reduced.
> 
> Aquatic plants will use the available nutrient supply. When there are LESS aquatic plants there are way more available nutrients in the water! Therefore, they will have a LOT MORE algae! I am not a water management specialist, but I know bs when I hear it!!


Basically what is happening at Clearfork is the death spiral that I've witnessed several times over in the northwest portion of the state. 

My local reservoirs used to have beautiful clean water, extensive weed beds and truely impressive fishing. Now anytime water is pumped into them they stay brown for weeks on end eventually turning green into the "warmer" months. Understand the "warmer" months run from April till early November relative to algal growth. Our worst algal blooms actually happen in October and early November in our reservoirs. 

As farming has become more modernized, more and more woodlands and treelines are being removed. More and more field drain tiles are being installed. Nutrient runoff has multiplied several times over compared to what it was 30 years ago. As this has happened algal growth has exploded. 

The main tool used by our municipalities to control algae growth is copper sulfate. (Can't say for sure this is what Mansfield is using but more than likely it is.) 

There's 2 problems with this. The copper particles are applied in a solution. As the copper comes into contact with the algae it will kill it. As the algae dies it sinks to the bottom. Undestand that the algae contains those excess nutrients that caused the bloom in the first place. As the algae deteriorates on the bottom it releases those nutrients into the sediment on the bottom building up over time. 

Along with the dying algae the copper itself settles to the bottom building up over time. As this copper builds up it can actually create a sterile bottom(copper is toxic afterall) devoid of weed growth and those small invertebrates that so many fish species rely on. 

Ultimately these towns and cities are doing what they have to do to make these drinking water sources usable for the public. The problem is the water going into these reservoirs not the cities treating it. 

We all seen what happened a few years ago in toledo when they couldn't even drink their water because of the toxins in the water compliments of an algae bloom at there water intake.

Cut off the nutrients and you cut off the algae. It's that simple. Until we pass meaningful laws and control what's going on in our farm fields this problem will not go away.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Truth. First big rain after they dump those nitrates on the corn and it goes straight into the tile and straight into the nearest creek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotguner80 (Dec 26, 2019)

Am I understanding this correctly, it is better to drink algicide than let the weeds grow?


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

CF used to be great, once they started spraying, its gone down hill fast. Its a shame. Heard they are going to start spraying mosquito too? not good.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

mepps_fisher said:


> CF used to be great, once they started spraying, its gone down hill fast. Its a shame. Heard they are going to start spraying mosquito too? not good.


a few years ago they sprayed the upground in Upper Sandusky, we found big bass dead and dying, the fishing was really slow for a couple years, from what I hear it has bounced back but really not sure.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Email ODNR about your concerns also your state representatives. From what I'm hearing farmers put all that pipe in the ground to drain the fields an their waste is causing all these problems so they should have to change something or pay for the damage the run off is causing.


----------

